# Shy



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

From a walk downtown Montreal a few days ago.   Comments, critique...what would you of done differently...all welcome


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Good contrast.  I would  like to see 6 to 10 inches above the door frame.

It is beautiful as is too :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

Pulling it up higher would mean that more of that tree on the right of the frame would show.  I also tried a square crop, but I couldn't get enough of the stairs in.

the original does go up much higher, I'll see what I can pull out again.  

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 7, 2010)

This is from your blog post the other day. I still like the others better. This one is nice because of the odd curved stairs but I can see how a couple inches of door frame would be nice to finish it.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Dee.  I did blog this a few days ago. 

Seems the majority wants more frame...


----------



## white (Jun 10, 2010)

I would also like to see more space above the doors, but the photograph is excellent as-is. Maybe increase the contrast slightly; the highlights look muddy.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicely seen scene. I really like the good camera alignment, and the spacings you've allotted. It's a nice look at a type of housing that just simply does not exist in my neighborhood. I like it.


----------



## camz (Jun 10, 2010)

Sure brings me back to the sardine designed houses we have here in San Francisco.  

I think it's a solid piece Pierre.  I really like the traingular patterns pointing down on the stairs to the left.  It's where my eye wants to go I think you nailed the angle.


----------



## Steve Reddin (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'd reiterate the point regarding height at the top.

It's also a pity that you didn't temporarily remove the bin from under the curved stairs, once I'd seen it my eye was constantly drawn back to it, most likely because it's a plastic bin so out of character with the subject.

Steve


----------



## SusanMart (Jun 16, 2010)

ifi said:


> Good contrast.  I would  like to see 6 to 10 inches above the door frame.
> 
> It is beautiful as is too :thumbup:



agree, but I would also put a bicycle or a cat somewhere to create a more natural look.

P.S. your photo name makes me smile)))))


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 19, 2010)

white, Derrel, camz...thanks for the comments 



Steve Reddin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd reiterate the point regarding height at the top.
> 
> It's also a pity that you didn't temporarily remove the bin from under the curved stairs, once I'd seen it my eye was constantly drawn back to it, most likely because it's a plastic bin so out of character with the subject.


 
Its more by choice than anything else. I totally agree with you about not wanting it there, but part of what I like to do is half documentary style of urban shooting where there are only minor touchups done in post processing. 

I could of crossed the street and moved it, but again, that would be manipulating the scene and not capturing it. I feel it adds a bit more character to the image (sad excuse, I know hehe), but I do thank you for your comments .



> agree, but I would also put a bicycle or a cat somewhere to create a more natural look.
> 
> P.S. your photo name makes me smile)))))


 
lol... I had left my cat in my other camera bag. 
The scene made my smile, so glad it had the effect on your as well.

Here is one with some nice stairs and bicycles...but still no cats


----------

